# HDR Shootout #8



## Bynx (Apr 3, 2011)

This is 7 files I took today. All 7 jpeg are in ZIP format. You download the zip file from Download HDR_Files.zip for free on Filesonic.com
I think its in interesting pic and made for HDR. Im looking forward to seeing some spectacular results.

Here is my attempt using Photomatix 4.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 3, 2011)

I've love to play, but I don't think I'll live long enough.

10 minutes of downloading, and I'm still at only 1 lousy %, and the timer keeps going up.  17 minutes. 19 minutes.  25 minutes.  29 minutes.  35 minutes.  48 minutes.


----------



## Bynx (Apr 3, 2011)

Holy crapola. I dont know how to get the 7 files uploaded any other way. It didnt take long to upload the ZIP file.
I just tested it out and it took less than a minute to download the file. It opened no problem.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 3, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Holy crapola. I dont know how to get the 7 files uploaded any other way. It didnt take long to upload the ZIP file.
> I just tested it out and it took less than a minute to download the file. It opened no problem.



Didja pay their extortion fee?


----------



## Bynx (Apr 3, 2011)

No just download from the free part.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 3, 2011)

Maybe the 'high speed' freebie is a one-way street.

Once my auto-backup kicks in later tonight, I'll try it again after I shut all the software down and turn the screen off.


----------



## Bynx (Apr 3, 2011)

As far as I know the high speed has nothing free. Just click on the Regular speed download. Type the obscure 2 words to make sure you are a human and then in less than a minute the file is downloaded.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 3, 2011)

That's what I did.  Other than their nosensible words that you can't tell the difference between rn and m, I don't know how long it'll take to download.

Maybe I'll just wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Bynx (Apr 3, 2011)

When you see those words you can change them if you dont understand what they are. Small symbol you click will give you new set. Keep doing it until you get a couple words you understand.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 4, 2011)

worked fine for me and i'm running on an air card.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 4, 2011)

[/url]DSCF8734_35_36_38_39_40_41_tonemapped-Edit by rockstarrphotography, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## myshkin (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks for the play. I DLed the file in about a minute from Peru

Photomatix 4 and LR3


----------



## Provo (Apr 4, 2011)

here's my edit of the challenge


----------



## SlickSalmon (Apr 4, 2011)

Best I could do with Photomatix Pro and a little PS.  Sky is blown on even the most under exposed image, so there was nothing I could do about that.






Myhskin -- nice to have you back!


----------



## Bynx (Apr 4, 2011)

You have some CA going on there Slick. I think your effort is closest to the one I got. Josh, yours is a little too vivid. Myshkin it is almost spot on to the way it looked in the barn. Even down to the lack of the glowing haze which I am having trouble with. I know Im partial, but I really like this image in all the styles here. They are wall hangers to me. I have some more from the interior if anyone is interested.


----------



## myshkin (Apr 4, 2011)

I like this shot a lot. Great tones in the barn and I like the mood of the shot. Makes a great subject for HDR


----------



## SlickSalmon (Apr 4, 2011)

Bynx said:


> You have some CA going on there Slick. I think your effort is closest to the one I got. Josh, yours is a little too vivid. Myshkin it is almost spot on to the way it looked in the barn. Even down to the lack of the glowing haze which I am having trouble with. I know Im partial, but I really like this image in all the styles here. They are wall hangers to me. I have some more from the interior if anyone is interested.


 
What's the CA from?  Nobody else has it in their rendering.  Is that from clipped blues?  Maybe I got over-enthusiastic with the Levels slider.


----------



## nos33 (Apr 4, 2011)

here is my take on it.

Photomatix pro 4.0.2
topaz adjust


----------



## Provo (Apr 4, 2011)

SlickSalmon said:


> Best I could do with Photomatix Pro and a little PS.  Sky is blown on even the most under exposed image, so there was nothing I could do about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
SlickSalmon reducing the CA is fairly simple in this image duplicate your layer then adjust the hue/sat cyan/blue select lightnest to dark and your ca will go bye bye then merge down then mask away if any any are of blue you might want in this case
none so no need to mask just flatten the image. And your done


----------



## Provo (Apr 4, 2011)

RockstarPhotography said:


> [/url]DSCF8734_35_36_38_39_40_41_tonemapped-Edit by rockstarrphotography, on Flickr[/IMG]



This one is a bit too contrasty & the strength was pushed too high


----------



## Provo (Apr 4, 2011)

Bynx said:


> This is 7 files I took today. All 7 jpeg are in ZIP format. You download the zip file from Download HDR_Files.zip for free on Filesonic.com
> I think its in interesting pic and made for HDR. Im looking forward to seeing some spectacular results.
> 
> Here is my attempt using Photomatix 4.



Bynx now that I look at your image again I like it as I have said but the brightness of the image on the wood in upper & side area is 
a little brighter then what I am imagining the scene like needs to be darken a little on the wood hope I am making sense
I think if you looked at the curve and just bend it back a little to create a minor bow it will bring the dark's in. 
Yeah mine was a bit vibrant but I liked it I liked bringing out the clarity of the hay good image overall to play with you have more?


----------



## Bynx (Apr 4, 2011)

I dont know why that bright purple spot is there on the left side of the left door. Its gotta be something other than actual CA because there is no bright and dark abutting. I see in Rockstars version the CA color is gone but is left with a gray hole. And, as I said earlier while its over the top, I still like this shot. The sunlight shining in through holes in the roof made the place look like gold. Nos33 has captured that color nicely as well as the gold color glow in the shadow areas.
Provo, I dont like the glow Im getting. It was actually pretty dark in the room and very bright outside. I know the glow can be reduced as seen by Myshkins version. I have another couple shots I will make available as soon as I get back from the dentist.


----------



## SlickSalmon (Apr 4, 2011)

Provo said:


> SlickSalmon said:
> 
> 
> > Best I could do with Photomatix Pro and a little PS.  Sky is blown on even the most under exposed image, so there was nothing I could do about that.
> ...


 
Got it...thanks!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 4, 2011)

I got them to download this morning.  Took a couple minutes.... so there was a hitch in the git-along somewhere.

Anyhoo......

I kept having problems with the sunlight coming in the cracks turning purple, so I used only 4 of the 7 images, got close to what I wanted, then adjusted the colors in GIMP.






Luminance.
Using only -3, -1, +1 and +3 frames.
Profile 5
Mantuik '06
PreGamma 1.000
Contrast Factor 0.100
Saturation Factor 1.200
Detail Factor 1.000

Adjusted colors levels in GIMP and removed purple hue of highlights.  I also cheated and edited out the purple flare.


----------



## myshkin (Apr 4, 2011)

I think the purple is more Lens flare then CA. If you angled alittle different you might have gotten rid of it. Maybe the way the sun was coming through the cracks it would happen from most angles. 

The light bleeding overall is hard to avoid in such a shot. Maybe there is tricks I don't know about for this. I try to keep it low in photomatix but I couldn't get rid of it in Photomatix. I used the brush tool in LR3 and brushed the washed out areas with plus 20 contrast and -.30 exposure

For the purple I just desaturated purple and magenta in LR3


----------



## nos33 (Apr 4, 2011)

i agree that the purple is reflection off the lens.  I got it too in a couple of my versions.


----------



## Bynx (Apr 4, 2011)

Thats strange. When I shot this pic the lens was in heavy shade. No light to bounce off the lens.


----------



## Bynx (Apr 4, 2011)

As promised here are another couple shots if you want to venture again into the dark recesses of a dirty old barn.
Download HDR_Files.zip for free on Filesonic.com


----------



## nos33 (Apr 5, 2011)

downloading now


----------



## SlickSalmon (Apr 5, 2011)

My usual -- Photomatix Pro and a touch of Photoshop.  Not happy with the the CA.


----------



## Bynx (Apr 5, 2011)

Pretty good Slick. Why didnt you rotate 90° counterclockwise so we can see it better?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 5, 2011)

Luminance HDR.
  Profile1
  Pre-Gamma1.000
  Mantuik &#8216;06
  Contrast Factor 0.100
  Saturation Factor 1.600
Detail Factor 5.000


CA corrected, then edited in GIMP.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 5, 2011)

I can't do diddly with the bright highlights on the second set.


----------



## Provo (Apr 5, 2011)

Edfit #1







Edit #2

less saturation





Wanted to get a little grunge to it


----------



## Bynx (Apr 5, 2011)

To explain....the first shot was facing north so the sun was to the south west. The second shot was facing east so not so much glare. The last shot was facing south and right into the sun. It was the brightest so not much we can do about it. But you know there was a glare there. It was just too much contrast for my eyes to fix. You have picked up green in the pic Josh. Dont know where that comes from.


----------



## Provo (Apr 5, 2011)

Here's the Realistic look attempt I made

Bynx to be honest not sure where it came from myself sometimes when you go grungy it adds some weird colors to things
especially on a rusty image some wild colors come out. But hey it was fun playing with the images I am off now to tv land
im beat up from work  see ya's later Bynx thanks for the images btw not sure if i said thanks before or not but if I didn't thanks


----------



## SlickSalmon (Apr 5, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Pretty good Slick. Why didnt you rotate 90° counterclockwise so we can see it better?


 
Oops!


----------

